# NFAA Bowhunter Freestyle Division



## jtc900502

Question on the NFAA Bowhunter Freestyle Division.

In an outdoor target tournament, if you have a single pin sight, are you allowed to adjust your sight when moving from one distance to another. Lets say after shooting 30 arrows at 60 yds, shooters now move to 50 yds.


----------



## skiisme753

No you can not move the sight. It the main distinction between the freestyle class and bowhunter (also no lens and max stab lengths)


----------



## jtc900502

Ok good to know. I should get a multipin sight if I want to shoot bowhunter freestyle. But if the tournament is only indoor 20 yrds, would they allow single pin? Of course they probably would not allow sight adjustment soon as scoring starts.


----------



## jtc900502

Ok good to know. I should get a multipin sight if I want to shoot bowhunter freestyle. But if the tournament is only indoor 20 yrds, would they allow single pin? Of course they probably would not allow sight adjustment soon as scoring starts.


----------



## AKDoug

Single pin is allowed indoors. In fact, most top BHFS shooters use some sort of target sight with a scope and no lens. No adjustments allowed one official scoring begins. I use this style with a .019 up-pin for indoors. For outdoors I use a Spot Hogg Hogg-It. The vertical wire on this sight is invaluable and BHFS legal. It definitely makes splitting pins easier on the in between distances.


----------



## dragonheart II

Interesting that you have to shoot a pin in Bowhunter freestyle. Rules state you cannot shoot just a housing with nothing in it. You have to have a reference point (pin) and you can have a crosshair.


----------



## dragonheart II

F. Freestyle Bowhunter:
1. A maximum of (5) five fixed reference points: Points of attachment shall not be considered
reference points. A line running vertically from its top attachment in the pin guard to its
bottom attachment in the pin guard would be legal. Sighting reference points, string peep
(with or without a lens) and/or kisser button may not be moved during a round. Scopes,
clickers and draw checks are not allowed. A round or oval housing around the points of
reference is not considered a scope as long as no lens is used. No additional pin guard may
be used. A sight pin consisting of a housing with a hole through it, that does not contain a
fixed reference point within the hole, is not allowed.
2. Release aids will be permitted. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a
chew strap may be used in place of fingers or release aids.
3. A pinguard mounted on the sight, and a level mounted anywhere will be legal in this style
of shooting, provided that there are no additional marks or blemishes on either of these
items that could be used for sighting.
4. A string of suitable material with a center serving and end servings of the same or different
color than the string may be used. One consistent nocking point only is permitted. Nocking
point locators shall not extend more than ½ inch above or below the arrow nock when at
full draw. Brush buttons and string silencers properly attached will be legal.
5. One anchor point only is permitted.
6. All arrows shall be identical in size, length, weight, and fletching with allowances for wear
and tear.
7. Brush buttons, string silencer, positioned no closer than midway between the nocking point
and where the string touches the wheel/cam, and bow quiver installed on the opposite side
of the sight window, with no part of the quiver or attachments visible in the sight window
are legal. One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12
inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string
dampeners may be used.
8. An archer will not be permitted to change the draw weight of the bow during a round.
9. During a round no adjustments may be made to the bow and its related equipment unless
equipment failure is recognized.


----------



## Elkcraze

Does the measurement of your stab also include your wrist strap mounting bracket? 
Example. Elite victory, which has an insert that sticks out about an 1/8, I have a wrist strap bracket+Coupling device+stab and weights and measure 12 1/4" of the end of the insert. it would be under 12" if I don't count the wrist strap bracket. 
What's legal?


----------



## boilerfarmer12

Yes it is measured from the bushing to the end of the stab


----------



## RatherBArchery

Is there a measurement for the back bar???


----------



## wa-prez

RatherBArchery said:


> Is there a measurement for the back bar???


No there is no restriction on the length of the v-bar or counterbalance!


----------



## RatherBArchery

Thanks!! I kept thinking it was 12" but might be thinking of another organization???


----------



## LouM

boilerfarmer12 said:


> Yes it is measured from the bushing to the end of the stab


Is it measured from the bushing or from the riser? Some bushings protrude 1/4" from the riser, and I've been told that needs to be included in the 12" max limit. I have a stabilizer that is just under 12" that I removed weights from to conform to the measurement to the riser interpretation.


----------



## bshaw95

Should be from point of attachment. so bushing if it has one.


----------



## LouM

Bshaw, 
Thanks, that's what I have always thought. However, the list of criteria above describes being measured to the "back of the bow" and I think that's what prompted the debate. Congrats on your Kentucky win.


----------



## CHPro

Thought the measurement was to the bow also, not the bushing? Else what would prohibit a person from specially designing a 3" or 4" "bushing" so they could exceed the 12" limit? Reasonably certain the wording states back of the bow, which would not then be to the bushing - but I confess I haven't followed all possible RIC rulings, etc., on this so may have missed something along the way.

>>----------->


----------



## LouM

CHPro said:


> Thought the measurement was to the bow also, not the bushing? Else what would prohibit a person from specially designing a 3" or 4" "bushing" so they could exceed the 12" limit? Reasonably certain the wording states back of the bow, which would not then be to the bushing - but I confess I haven't followed all possible RIC rulings, etc., on this so may have missed something along the way.
> 
> >>----------->


Thanks, I had a fellow from my own club tell me he was going to file a complaint during a state outdoor shoot when I was living out in Nevada for a while. Luckily, another member of the club was one of those characters who always claimed others were cheating, so I had him verify my bow setup as BHFS compliant prior to the start of shooting along with the state NFAA director who was also present. They also disagreed about the point. I just went with the most conservative of the two options to be safe and avoid the BS by dropping a weight disc.

Are you going to be at the WI state indoor this month?


----------



## CHPro

I am, have my spot reserved on the 8a line Sat. Shooting, running the Kid/Pro event Sat after the last line is done, and running the Pro Am following the kid's event. Busy, long, but fun day!

>>---------->


----------



## LouM

First, thank you for all your hard work in support of the event. I'm in one of the later lines. I'm more than half way through my Silver Senior years, so of course I can't recall specifically which one. *grin* I know I signed up for the noon line of the Great Lakes sectionals the next weekend. See you in Rapids!


----------



## bshaw95

The Bushing would be a factory part on the bow. not the QD or something like that.


----------



## dragonheart II

"One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12
inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string
dampeners may be used."

Coupling device by definition is any quick detach or extension. The bushing is included in the measurement. Measured from the back of the bow riser not bushing.


----------



## dragonheart II

If you are one of the better shooters, you are better off to make you set up 11.75" and avoid any BS from protest. Just my thoughts...


----------



## LouM

dragonheart II said:


> If you are one of the better shooters, you are better off to make you set up 11.75" and avoid any BS from protest. Just my thoughts...


Makes perfect sense to me, not worth the distraction.


----------



## dragonheart II

I went to an indoor shoot yesterday, NFAA and had this come up again. The person asked why is that called the "back of the bow, that is the front"? The back of the bow comes from the old English literature in archery. Self bows are "backed" on the side facing the target, so the term "back" of the bow. I can see the confusion, the side of the riser-limbs facing the archer is the "belly" of the bow.


----------



## skidge

The reason the rule states to the bow instead of bushing is actually pretty simple. Now most would not do this but it only takes one idiot. One could pull out the factory bushing and replace it with one that is however he/she wanted. That is why, in my opinion that ruling is worded the way it is. Well it has to be put there by the factory you say. What if factory started offering different size bushings, what if someone made his or own bow, etc. The wording gets rid of all that. 12" from "back of bow" to the end of stabilizer period.


----------



## dragonheart II

"One straight stabilizer, coupling device included if used, which cannot exceed 12
inches at any time, as measured from the back of the bow, V-bar, counterbalance and string
dampeners may be used."

The bushing is by definition, a coupling device, just attached to the bow. And I hear ya, someone will try to build a three inch long bushing saying that was "from the factory".


----------

